# Depersonalization Story PSA Video



## JonHoOfficial (Jun 20, 2016)

We recently came across a very interesting story on this site about an individual going through depersonalization and derealization and we decided to visually show the story in a form of art in a video form. This was a project for school where we create a "PSA-type" video on a certain mental issue.

We hope you enjoy it.


----------



## elireddy (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------

